# Did a little fishin



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 10, 2014)

Rebecca, Chase and I decided it sounded like a good idea to try for a fish dinner. Loaded up and off we went traveling all of 8 miles or so to get to where Hawk Creek dumps into Lake Roosevelt (Columbia River formed by Grand Coulee dam) 

Well water level is down so had to hike in a mile or so but the day stayed pretty nice and we had a good time.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 10, 2014)

Chase really enjoyed himself but a few geese kep buzzing around


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 10, 2014)

We did manage to catch a few small mouths and walleyes to bring home for dinner and caught and released a few nice trout ( might keep a few next time for the smoker) but they all felt like monsters on the ultra lites with 6lb test


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 10, 2014)

Even though it looks like a chilly day, appears to be a fun day of fishing.  

What kind of bait or artificial lures did you catch 'em with?  

Went to Google Maps to see where that area is.  Did not realize those big waters backed up so many miles above the Grand Coulee Dam.  The West Coast drought seems to have the water levels way down.  Hope ya'll get lots of rain soon to help recharge all the lakes & rivers.  

Thx for posting, Mike.


----------



## carver (May 10, 2014)

Not much on the bass fishing Mike,But that's a nice trout in the next to last pic.Ms.Rebecca and Chase look like their having fun too.Cool shots


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 11, 2014)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Even though it looks like a chilly day, appears to be a fun day of fishing.
> 
> What kind of bait or artificial lures did you catch 'em with?
> 
> ...



Patrick if it hadn't been for the wind it would have been real comfy (about 65ish) and as you can see not many place to get out of it and hide . We started out using 3-1/2 to 4 inch smoke colored jigs but then I switched to 1-1/2 to 2 inchers in smoke with red flakes and smoke with black flakes ( that's what I caught the big smally on ). When I switched to a small one in clear with black flakes that's what the big trout wanted. 

Droughts not really what's causing the low water but we could use more rain to fill up the potholes in my duck areas. Every spring they drop the lake way down for run-off and don't start bringing it back up till after memorial day. Also they found a 60 ft crack in one of the dams so that may be another factor in the lower water levels this year so they can either work on it or at least take some pressure off it.

Carver it was a kick never being sure of what may have just hit your jig, one time a smallie then a walleye and then all of sudden one of them rainbows would just tear those ultra-lites up


----------



## Nicodemus (May 11, 2014)

Fine pictures, Mike. I bet if you look along those edges, ain`t no tellin` what kind of artifacts you might find, Maybe even some Paleo stuff.


----------



## wvdawg (May 11, 2014)

Looks like ya'll had a great time Mike.  And supper to boot!  Thanks for sharing the outing with us.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 12, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Patrick if it hadn't been for the wind it would have been real comfy (about 65ish) and as you can see not many place to get out of it and hide . We started out using 3-1/2 to 4 inch smoke colored jigs but then I switched to 1-1/2 to 2 inchers in smoke with red flakes and smoke with black flakes ( that's what I caught the big smally on ). When I switched to a small one in clear with black flakes that's what the big trout wanted.
> 
> Droughts not really what's causing the low water but we could use more rain to fill up the potholes in my duck areas. Every spring they drop the lake way down for run-off and don't start bringing it back up till after memorial day. Also they found a 60 ft crack in one of the dams so that may be another factor in the lower water levels this year so they can either work on it or at least take some pressure off it.
> 
> Carver it was a kick never being sure of what may have just hit your jig, one time a smallie then a walleye and then all of sudden one of them rainbows would just tear those ultra-lites up



Sorry the wind can be tough in making it cooler, but wish there were more trees around there to shelter ya'll some from it. 

Sounds like a blast using jigs & no telling what's may hit it & get surprised what you find at the other end of the line when you haul 'em in. Ultra light rigs can make it a fun fighting challenge to bring in fighting & larger fish.  Great colors on that good size rainbow in your fine photo.  Sounds like trout season has not opened yet in your Great Northwest areas, but at least you know where you can find 'em. 

Thanks for explaining how authorities throttle the water levels at the dam so late 'til late spring & almost summer.  Not use to seeing your big country scenic terrain without snow like this past winter which the spring thaws out there can probably bring some big gully washers.  Saw on the national tv weather news how Utah was hammered with lots of snow this past weekend.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 12, 2014)

Patrick we did have a fair run-off this year... The road to town


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 12, 2014)

Then one of the neighbors driveway. We live real high up so don't really have a problem except the main road way but normally only a day or maybe a few hours were it goes over the road. Also trout season is open just wasn't sure of the rules ( didn't figure on catchin trout on jigs so hadn't really checked out the rule but now they better watch out ) ,,,, turns out 5 fish only 2 over 20" so the next time I think we'll keep a few and try smokin them


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 12, 2014)

Whoa, that's boat loads of water, Mike.  Sure am glad ya'll live up high above flooding waters.  I even see some left over snow still on the ground in your neck of the woods. 

Saw on "The Drudge Report" today that Colorado recently had 3-foot of snowfall. 

Hang in there partner.  Good luck with the trout next time you go fishing & hope you catch quite a feast of 'em.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 12, 2014)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Whoa, that's boat loads of water, Mike.  Sure am glad ya'll live up high above flooding waters.  I even see some left over snow still on the ground in your neck of the woods.
> 
> Saw on "The Drudge Report" today that Colorado recently had 3-foot of snowfall.
> 
> Hang in there partner.  Good luck with the trout next time you go fishing & hope you catch quite a feast of 'em.



Got really nice today so Chase and i took off for about 5 hrs   I think he may have stayed on the bank all of an hour total most of the time just treadin water and being a lab . I still managed another trout about 17 in and 2 small mouths and 2 walleyes all on the clear 1 inch jig again. Had a couple of nice trout spit the hook right at the bank and actually got some of that red farmers arm suntan today. Enjoyed the day and got some filets soakin for the smoker. Ya Know this retired life is TUFF but hey I'm getting use to it


----------



## dotties cutter (May 13, 2014)

We were up in that area last year headed for De Poe Bay [mighty purty]. Our dog Bubba is a twin to the dog in your pictures helping you fish. No one needs to live life any larger than that. GREAT.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 13, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Got really nice today so Chase and i took off for about 5 hrs   I think he may have stayed on the bank all of an hour total most of the time just treadin water and being a lab . I still managed another trout about 17 in and 2 small mouths and 2 walleyes all on the clear 1 inch jig again. Had a couple of nice trout spit the hook right at the bank and actually got some of that red farmers arm suntan today. Enjoyed the day and got some filets soakin for the smoker. Ya Know this retired life is TUFF but hey I'm getting use to it



Sounds like a blast.  Labs sure do love get in water anytime they get a chance.  Congrats on the fishing success & fine well deserved meal afterwards.  Glad you're enjoying it all & finding plenty of activities to your extra retired life time. Hope you keep all those good times going.


----------

